# Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*

*Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
And fits your ruler with guarantee..

Ok That's a promise, so I better keep it!

You need: some scrap plywood, scrap hardwood, a thumb screw (or bolt), and a threaded insert (I used 5mm).









Here is the result, so now it's up to you if you want to follow…









Find a piece of scrap hardwood.
Make a size that fits your ruler plus a little on each side, and a depth that match the insert plus a little extra (I'm metric, so I will spare you the measures).
Cut it lengths wise the wood, and then 'slice' the wood so you get a thick and a think piece.
Now mark the width of your ruler on the thick part (be accurate), and cut / saw out a spur, that are a little deeper than your ruler.









Drill a hole that match the thickness of your thumb screw in the center of the spur and all the way through.
Drill a hole that match your insert, but this hole you will stop before you go through the wood, so it matches the depth of the insert (I made my insert shorter to make it slimmer).
Mount the insert, here you can use my Insert jig.









Put painters tape in the spur, and on the back side to avoid glue in the ruler spur.









Glue up, use a good strong glue to avoid screws.
(Patience, wait for the glue to dry - now it might be time for a cafe latte).









Remove the painters tape.









Make some clean cuts, to make it the final size.
(Notice the threaded insert is hidden in the stop now).









'Sandy' time.









Test (its perfect!)









Cut your bolt into the right length (I found a fancy brass one now).









OPTIONAL!
I choose to drill a hole in the end of the bolt, so I could mount a little piece of nylon to avoid that the bolt should scratch the ruler in use.









OPTIONAL!
Glue the nylon (here a nylon bolt) into the finger bolt.









OPTIONAL!
Cut the nylon in length and round it a little.
[Sorry for the bad picture, too much coffee…]









Give it some finish, I choose wax.









And here we are back where we started!
You can now use your ruler stop.

Hope it can be to some inspiration,

*Best of thoughts,*
MaFe2010


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


;-) Mads
great toturial and a great quick idea to copy

thank´s for sharing them with us

take care
Dennis


----------



## GabrielX (Aug 25, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


I have about 4 of these little metal rulers I found in a dumpster, metric one side, standard on the other… now I know what to do with all of them. PRESENTS!!!

Thanks!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Oh hey I love that! I have a really great metal rule I use all the time but the stop for it is very big, clunky and steel. I think I'll make one of these for it instead.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Hi LJ's,
So happy it seemed to acually be to some inspiration.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Lis; I just took tourt on your blog, wauuu - you take beautiful photos, this was my smile of the day experience.
Smile,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Mads, I really like this gage block. You did a great job on it, but not only that, you did a great job on the photography and presentation of the tutorial. I enjoyed very much reading and looking. I might like to make one of these with one of my rules that just lay around doing nothing in particular. Congratulations.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


TNX
I like to make many of my tools myself
and ths gives me another project and tool to add to the tool box
Thanks again for the details.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Hi,
helluvawreck: thank you for the sweet words.
Bruce: I will love to see your result.
Best of thoughts, 
Mads


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Architect, you sure you were not maybe a teacher before? Nice presentation, brother Mads!

What I want to know is where I can also "find" such a nice brass bolt!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


DIV - look at comments here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36682


----------



## mich (Feb 18, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


GREAT idea and fantastic little jig, yet very effective.
Many thanks for the thorough pictorial explanation. I've always want to make this kind of jig, and this is the most simple-effective one.

*An ordinary steel ruler sure will look "cooler"......*


----------



## geezerglide (May 4, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Very cool, I have some different size metal scales that are just hangin out gettin dusty, now I can put them to use!! Thankz fer the blog and the how to…since I was forced to retire because of a motorcycle accident I spend a lot of time makin saw dust, keep up the good work..

Al, from Puyallup Washington US


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Hi Al,
Thanks I am always happy to know the posts get used, for me LJ is all about inspire and share our joy and pride of what we do with others..
Yes retiremend gives us good time for shaves.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BNMD (Feb 9, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Mads, your brilliance is an inspiration. And everything looks so good too! Next time, though, I need to find your brilliant BEFORE I buy two ruler stops from Lee Valley. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Laughs BNMD, yes you better look first.
I'm sure you will be happy for them, I use mine all the time.
Thank you for those kind words.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## AKNewbie (Jan 13, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Mads,
Just found this post! Awesome thanks for sharing your inspiration! The perfectly crafted tool for wood workers!
Regards,
Kevin


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Ruler stop (nice and cheap) blog*
> 
> *Ruler stop - nice and cheap*
> And fits your ruler with guarantee..
> ...


Hi Kevin, thank you, this is a tool I use all the time.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

